# Texas Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in Texas and brought my boat with me for some fishing in the chain of lakes on the Guadalupe River at New Braunfels. Weather fantastic and so far fishing is great. Yesterday on Lake Dunlap right here in town the bite was good. Stopped counting at about 22 or 23 and darn near all were keepers. There is no limit on bream in Texas. Caught shellcrackers, long ear, blue gill, red and yellow breast, and "greenies" up to 8 or 9 inches. Also 5 bass, all 11 to 13 inches. Size limit here is 14 inches with limit of 5. I used wigglers brought with me. Tried to fish two poles but lost too many fiddling with two, so went to just one pole. Had to let the bass go, but killed me to let the bream go. Family here does not eat bream, but next week if I find them again some will go in the fry pan just for myself. 

You can read about Lake Dunlap here: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/dunlap/

The lake record for redbreast was set just a few weeks ago. 11 inches 1.47 lbs. Some 50 lb + cats have come out of this lake

This river is almost like fishing in Morrison Springs, Walton County. The water is tinted green but you can see about 6 to 8 feet deep in places. Much different than the Choctawhatchee. Guys out here that use live bait use shad 6 to 10 inches and catch huge bass. I'm learning about catfishing, Texas style, and will do some of that when I get home. It's not much different than our neck of the woods. Jugging is popular as well as night fishing for cats and crappie. 

Will let the week-enders have it. Compared to the Choctawhatchee this river is like an expressway with boats, skiers, and water scooters. But, all this does not seem to impact the fishing. They must be used to all the activity. Will be back at in Monday.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what abot the catfish?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

First time the bite was really poor. Only one 4 pound blue. A beautiful fish in this cool clear water. Will be attempting on my own next week. Have some good local tips on spots. There are some huge cats here as found with a highend fishfinder on pro boat, but they just would not bite. Shad is the bait of choice but you have to castnet your own. Will make a few jugs for table stock eating size. You would love this place after seeing what the locals can do. www.texasfishingforum.com, click on the catfish link and read all about it.


----------

